# College at what age?



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

My wife and I decided to start homeschooling this year. We have 4 boys. Oldest one has started 1st grade curriculum...2nd boy (4 years old) refused to be left out of anything older brother was doing, so we lackadaisically let him start on kindergarten curriculum which he loves (blows his father away who detested school).

Now that we are pushing six months into this the question arises...going at the rate we are - basically taking a relaxed approach and doing what the boys want, we'll be finishing up 3 years of curriculum every 24 months or so putting high school "graduation" around 15 for the oldest and 14 for second given that he started a year early. I have no idea how the last 2 boys will pan out.

From what I have read this is not that unusual, but then what?

I want my kids to have a good college experience (provided they want to go), and really think sending a 15 year-old off to college would deprive them of a great deal of the enjoyment of the experience. If they do go early then what (again)? If they graduate college at 18/19 do they try and make headway in a job where all the other new hires have them by 4 years of age or so...just doesn't strike me as a good idea. 

Things I have thought about...
1. Tech school - have them get their vet tech degrees (18 months) and put them to work for a few years (dad is a vet) until they are 18 to earn some money, grow up a little bit, and learn what it means to hold a job responsibly. Or just tell them to "pick something" be it gunsmithing, EMT, electrical, or whatever.
2. Community college - I have read other people recommending this in other threads...earn an associates degree and then go to a 4 year college? Would still put them in college starting at the junior level.
3. Just do something wild and crazy - spend the extra time pursuing a "passion" whatever that may be for each kid...horses, art, music, mountaineering.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't count your high school credits and child's maturity before they hatch. Let them pick their own paths. What I counted on when my kids were 4 and 5 and reading several grade levels above their peers had no bearing on their real life choices at 14, 15, and beyond. 2 started college at 16, our of boredom with our homeschool curriculum choices, one at 17 because she earned a spot in a challenging program, one 17 yr old is choosing to keep his high school sports eligibility and not attending any college classes, doing some good prep work at home with teaching company videos, and playing out his senior year of cross country, wrestling, and track. (our state allows homeschoolers to participate in sports). He has a good chance to earn a wrestling scholarship, so it's worth it to put off for now. Any of them could have handled, academically, college level classes (100 level) by 9th grade. This isn't a big secret - lots of kids can handle entry level community college classes by 9th grade, homeschooled or not. They aren't that academically challenging. And that said, just because your boys seem to be ahead now, doesn't mean that challenging upper level courses will also come as easily. Just take it as it comes, any of your choices will work, or maybe they'll do something totally different.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Another thing to consider is that the more advanced the material, the longer it takes to be sure of comprehension and retention. My littles averaged two grade levels ahead until about 7th grade. Now they are much nearer to "grade level." Our intention is to have them go to a local community college at 16ish and do the dual credit to have a diploma and AA at the same time. I think part of the reason they are nearer to standard as they get older is that I want them to actually KNOW the material, not just remember for a test like I did all those years of high school.

As far as advice to a new homeschool family....enjoy it. I think of the years I spent fretting and worrying about making homeschool like public, and would almost like to have them back. Almost  It can be the best, most interesting time of OUR lives, too, if we let it!


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

DocM said:


> ...teaching company videos...


Very good advice DocM. I also wanted to say that I LOVE The Teaching Company videos! They are such a wonderful resource. I mostly use the audio versions.


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

Agree - what DocM said - if you do want to dream and think ahead (I do that too and it helps me feel better about where I am today), check out Dual Enrollment in your state. In our state (NC), students can start Community College at age 16, earn COLLEGE credit for FREE! We have to buy the books, travel to class, but it is a great deal. My older son earned 36 hours College credit while still a "high school" 11/12th grader, did internships to earn money and then went off to 4 year College with same age peers (but with 36 hours ahead), and our middles on is in Comm College now at age 16. Try to find a Home Education Magazine (they have web site - google it) and they have lots of good articles and advice for all ages. Good luck - enjoy the ride.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Both my older boys had very few courses left to take their senior year of high school. This left them lots of time to pursue other activities; both worked almost full time, took several mission trips and helped in many community activities, and were involved in many of the Teen Pact (a political group that teaches students about government) activities. Both were also dual enrolled, although the colleges here limit you to one or two courses per semester.

Dawn


----------



## chickmomma57 (Nov 13, 2004)

We have a 19 year old daughter that was home schooled. She will be graduating next month with her BA with a 3.9 gpa, got her AA at the age of 17. Will be starting her master program next semester. With all that said, we also have a 15 year old son who is more accelerated than his sister and he will not start college until he is 18.

If we had to do it all again, we would have waited and started our daughter at 18 at our local county college. She started at age 14 and excelled grade wise. She always felt that she had to go above and beyond just to prove herself, because of her age. She was regularly spoken down to, as soon as anyone found out how old she was. Now, she is not a genius, just motivated. She always had to work hard to get the grades she did, but honestly the professors always seemed to hold her age against her.

So with all that said, take your time, when they get to where you feel they are finished with high school, fill in with what they would like to learn. Try and think outside the box. Our son loves finance and the stock market. He plays the market on a small scale and does exceptionally well. He also loves video games, for years we limited his play time. Well recently he has created his own game. So you never know where anything will lead.


----------

